# Terje and Burton



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Tons of people on Burton now it seems


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Nahh, come on.. 32 years for the same brand and dropped? Is this the “Aren’t all skiers gay” thing growing way out of proportions or is this another one of those where Burton is putting money first, second and third but still claiming family first ?


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

JG dropped from Burton too, glad I didn't buy Burton splitboard


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

kieloa said:


> JG dropped from Burton too, glad I didn't buy Burton splitboard


Did not know that. Just now or?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Eivind så klart said:


> Nahh, come on.. 32 years for the same brand and dropped? Is this the “Aren’t all skiers gay” thing growing way out of proportions or is this another one of those where Burton is putting money first, second and third but still claiming family first ?


Probably some mix of everything you’re thinking, but loyalty to Jake/JG could have held him on Burton longer than «necessary» too.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

I get it, money makes the world turn.. guess claiming family tree isn’t a money tree.

Btw, all skiers ARE gay ✌🏻


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> Did not know that. Just now or?


They were talking about it in ezloungin a while ago, JG has been posting K2, Ride etc boards on his instagram page.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Nike cuts MJ?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I heard Angry say he's still a brand ambassador.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I heard Angry say he's still a brand ambassador.


I did some Google "research" and according to transfer mag burton declines to provide any reason to why Terje is no longer on the team? 

If he still is a ambassador, why don’t just say so?


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Nike cuts MJ?


The other day I heard Jordan is worth $2 Billion, a billion more then Lebron


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Powdertrax said:


> The other day I heard Jordan is worth $2 Billion, a billion more then Lebron


Nike valued 30 billion, Burton 700 million. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Eivind så klart said:


> I get it, money makes the world turn.. guess claiming family tree isn’t a money tree.
> 
> Btw, all skiers ARE gay ✌🏻


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

For those that care, Terje has commented on this. Translated he says something like this.


I have my self not heard anything but my contract expired in may.
Was expecting flowers, maybe a phone call. An email would have been appreciated.

He further says that he perceives this as being "left in the cold" And that all the reasons he has heard is from people not working at burton.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> For those that care, Terje has commented on this. Translated he says something like this.
> 
> 
> I have my self not heard anything but my contract expired in may.
> ...


Thank You for this! 

Fuck Burton.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Where you find this?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

kieloa said:


> Thank You for this!
> 
> Fuck Burton.


Yup! Agree 


CocaCola Kicker said:


> Where you find this?


It's a Norwegian mag you have to sub to. FriFlyt = Free Flow








Terje Håkonsen sparket av Burton etter 31 år | FRIFLYT.NO


Snowboardlegende Terje Håkonsen får ikke fornyet kontrakten sin med Burton, og samarbeidet, som har vært ikonisk i snowboard-verden, er over etter tre tiår.




www.friflyt.no


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Damn thats fucked up. Cant do a legend like that


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Translation results
Snowboard legend Terje Håkonsen will not be able to renew his contract with Burton, and the collaboration, which has been iconic in the snowboard world, is over after three decades.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Translation results
> Snowboard legend Terje Håkonsen will not be able to renew his contract with Burton, and the collaboration, which has been iconic in the snowboard world, is over after three decades.


That’s the intro i guess that’s free for all. The article has a interview with Terje. When asked who he will be riding for this season he answers Pyzel.

So we might see them making snowboards now.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> When asked who he will be riding for this season he answers Pyzel.
> 
> So we might see them making snowboards now.


If that happens, Im buying. 😅 

Would love to see him do it like JG, ripping awesome boards no matter what brand.

Just no Burton.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Someone should do a film project with him and some other multiboard athletes, because regular snowboards is just a small piece of it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Love Terje and his contributions to snowboarding. Surprise he didn’t venture off and just do his own line of Snowboards like Jones...

What was he actually doing for Burton the last few years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Love Terje and his contributions to snowboarding. Surprise he didn’t venture off and just do his own line of Snowboards like Jones...
> 
> What was he actually doing for Burton the last few years?
> 
> ...


Besides filming, and fronting burton? 
For me that is not the big issue, any athlete or average worker that goes to work and is loyal to that workplace/brand for over 30 years deserves better in my eyes.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> Besides filming, and fronting burton?
> For me that is not the big issue, any athlete or average worker that goes to work and is loyal to that workplace/brand for over 30 years deserves better in my eyes.


Totally agree...was just curious what he’s been up to. Doubt Jake would’ve let this happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Love Terje and his contributions to snowboarding. Surprise he didn’t venture off and just do his own line of Snowboards like Jones...
> 
> What was he actually doing for Burton the last few years?
> 
> ...


Imo he is synonymous with the brand. He is why people trust burton. You kind of had to live through it to get it


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Imo he is synonymous with the brand. He is why people trust burton. You kind of had to live through it to get it


I’m 42 and well aware of his contributions. I still have his VHS movies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

kieloa said:


> If that happens, Im buying. 😅
> 
> Would love to see him do it like JG, ripping awesome boards no matter what brand.
> 
> Just no Burton.


Same here!


Jkb818 said:


> I’m 42 and well aware of his contributions. I still have his VHS movies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still got my subject haakonsen vhs, but no vhs player ✌🏻


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I bet almost every snowboard company as sent him an offer to come on board.
How could you not?

He could be a pro snowboarder for the rest of his life. 
Someone will always want him on their team.


TT


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

timmytard said:


> I bet almost every snowboard company as sent him an offer to come on board.
> How could you not?
> 
> He could be a pro snowboarder for the rest of his life.
> ...


We feel that way but the younger generation has no clue...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> We feel that way but the younger generation has no clue...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Younger generation doesent have the money to buy stuff, we do. I buy Terje.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

kieloa said:


> Younger generation doesent have the money to buy stuff, we do. I buy Terje.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

JP Solberg just had a big rant about this on insta too. 

I doubt people at burton looses any sleep over this, but i hope more and more people will see that burton don’t always make the best shit out there. Funny how burton claims family tree and claims to be snowboarding. It’s just another profit machine like most other companies.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> JP Solberg just had a big rant about this on insta too.
> 
> I doubt people at burton looses any sleep over this, but i hope more and more people will see that burton don’t always make the best shit out there. Funny how burton claims family tree and claims to be snowboarding. It’s just another profit machine like most other companies.


Family Tree was cooler when it was a few decks. Now it’s half of what they sell gets Family Tree slapped on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

JPs take:
soulburger Can we address the elephant 🐘 in the room?
I have to say that Terje getting cancelled by Burton for something that was said 3 years ago and for something that he repeatedly apologized for publicly is completely crazy. The part where this is going down without anyone in the industry raising an eyebrow and remaining silent is even more disappointing. Burton snowboards is going to cancel the greatest snowboarder of all time🤦🏼‍♂️
Terje has done more for our culture and snowboarding than all of us combined, in a GOOD way! He’s not a homophobe and he stood up for human rights more than anybody in our sport and in most sports even! A great inspiration to mine and so many peoples lives. What he said was wrong but did he say something so unforgivable that that we don’t see him as a peer anymore??
31 years on deck and dropped like a bad habit! 
Burton claims to be snowboarding, I call bullshit! 

TERJE IS SNOWBOARDING!


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Update | Terje Håkonsen Dropped by Burton?! The Mob are Gettin' Restless, Somethings Gotta Give... | Transfer Snowboarding Magazine


In a world of mindless information...How is this not a big fucking deal? The search continues!




transfermag.com


----------



## Stevestuart (Oct 4, 2021)

Has anyone watched this yet? 

1hr 40 minute discussion with Terje


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

And now they cancelled the US Open..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Admittedly I don't know to what extent Terje was actively involved in Burton. But I can say it sure felt like retire and relax. Snow/Skate/Surf aren't great at taking care of the elders, but at the same time, you gotta stay relevant and useful. For the influence that Terje once had, being a household name in snowboarding, he has zero presence now. With the size of his career and who he is, what he did, social should have been a quick and easy way to stay relevant. The whole cancel thing was honestly I bet more of an excuse to cut loose someone that, from my outside perspective, was mooching. Sorry, that's what it looks like. You don't see Downing sitting on his ass just using B money to ride AK or Chile. He's being useful to B. Burton has always had a little more business consideration in their desicions than most of us have been comfortable with. Same happened with UnInc. How much money were they really driving? And with a planned future brand image, did UnInc fit it? How much traffic was Jeremy driving? I think what people don't like about Burton is that they treat their riders more openly like the marketing tools they are. When the tool is no longer producing they move on. Honestly they kept Terje a pro MUCH longer than they should have in my eyes, legend or not. Could they have handled it better? Maybe, but it is also entirely possible there were conversation had with Burton and Terje said this cause he's pissed they dropped him from pro, and Burton isn't going to refute or respond cause as shitty as it is, if you haven't been snowboarding for 20 years, Terje is nothing more than a historical figure you've never heard of. 

Oh and come on, if you're Terje and you've seen Burton drop UnInc, Jeremy, KnowBuddy, John Jackson, Nico, The Program... don't act like this caught you off guard. His reaction really should have been one of, yeah, time came.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Admittedly I don't know to what extent Terje was actively involved in Burton. But I can say it sure felt like retire and relax. Snow/Skate/Surf aren't great at taking care of the elders, but at the same time, you gotta stay relevant and useful. For the influence that Terje once had, being a household name in snowboarding, he has zero presence now. With the size of his career and who he is, what he did, social should have been a quick and easy way to stay relevant. The whole cancel thing was honestly I bet more of an excuse to cut loose someone that, from my outside perspective, was mooching. Sorry, that's what it looks like. You don't see Downing sitting on his ass just using B money to ride AK or Chile. He's being useful to B. Burton has always had a little more business consideration in their desicions than most of us have been comfortable with. Same happened with UnInc. How much money were they really driving? And with a planned future brand image, did UnInc fit it? How much traffic was Jeremy driving? I think what people don't like about Burton is that they treat their riders more openly like the marketing tools they are. When the tool is no longer producing they move on. Honestly they kept Terje a pro MUCH longer than they should have in my eyes, legend or not. Could they have handled it better? Maybe, but it is also entirely possible there were conversation had with Burton and Terje said this cause he's pissed they dropped him from pro, and Burton isn't going to refute or respond cause as shitty as it is, if you haven't been snowboarding for 20 years, Terje is nothing more than a historical figure you've never heard of.
> 
> Oh and come on, if you're Terje and you've seen Burton drop UnInc, Jeremy, KnowBuddy, John Jackson, Nico, The Program... don't act like this caught you off guard. His reaction really should have been one of, yeah, time came.


I think you are missing the point in all this. Every thing comes to an end, the problem is HOW burton is doing it. Yes, MAYBE there were conversations between them that Terje is not telling the "media" When they claim family they should at least make a statement and a public thank you. You mention Downing and how he still produces, Terje was a big part of creating the family tree line wich is a big profit machine. Terje pushed for snowsurfers and snowskates, rumors had it they were to drop a repro of Terjes sword boards before Jake passed. Terje have the TAC and filming etc etc. But enough on Terje. The timing for dropping Jeremy.. that’s just fucked up. JG etc, the list is long. You can’t claim family and claim to BE snowboarding while doing this. 

How many times have we all heard how Jake took all his riders under his arms and how they all were a family? Not one person would react to this if it was a different company and thats because they don’t go around claiming to be this and that just to prove them self wrong 5 minutes later. 

Burton needs to take a look at Nitro and Ero. That’s more like a family, building each other up, even after the hight of his career


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Burton has always had a little more business consideration in their desicions than most of us have been comfortable with.


As English being a second languge I don’t always get my point out the way i want to. But this ^^
This is my problem with B. They claim to be this and that, but in the end they are just as much a big faceless moneymachine as the next company and that is my problem with them. If it’s money it’s family, if not you got to go.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> I’m 42 and well aware of his contributions. I still have his VHS movies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


55 here and feel the same, Terje and Jamie Lynn were two of my favorite free riders. Have seen both of them on the hill at Baker back in the earlier days, during the Banked Slalom weekend, but with Lynn being a PNW ripper we would see him more often.

Wasn’t he also a large contributor to the AK line ?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Powdertrax said:


> 55 here and feel the same, Terje and Jamie Lynn were two of my favorite free riders. Have seen both of them on the hill at Baker back in the earlier days, during the Banked Slalom weekend, but with Lynn being a PNW ripper we would see him more often.
> 
> Wasn’t he also a large contributor to the AK line ?


Don’t know about the AK line, but i do know the banked slalom switch was him. And that was f’ing awesome to watch.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Burton seems to be making a lot of changes lately, and who knows how much of that has to do with Jake being gone. It's crazy to think that they have completely done away with the Burton US Open, the longest running snowboarding competition ever. While interest in the event has dwindled over the past few years, that event was such a huge event for snowboarding. It will be interesting to see what this "mystery" event replacement will be like, and what other big changes will come from Burton down the line.


----------



## slushfundmag (Oct 21, 2021)

Eivind så klart said:


> Anyone who knows what happend?


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> Don’t know about the AK line, but i do know the banked slalom switch was him. And that was f’ing awesome to watch.


Are you talking about the year he won the Baker banked slalom switch ? That was pretty impressive 

I entered the banked slalom but it was back when Kidwell, Palmer, Ranquet, Lynn, Bas, Boyer, Farmer, Cummins and local ripper Kelly was our competition before Terje showed up


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

If they were to drop him citing his 'skiers are gay' comment, they need to appear harsh and in disagreement with the statement. So in that regard, they probably want to appear cold and detached. We care about his 30 years of contribution to B and the sport. But I bet it's not even a blip in the social metrics the management is looking at. 

They seemed to want to transition to a camping goods brand so I obliged by giving my FT logo hat away to a dude that thought it was cool because it has a 'Chinese character for the outdoors' on it. Bright days ahead, Burton.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

slushfundmag said:


> View attachment 159368


Though i hope this is real I’m thinking it’s fake. The 11/H is a big fuck you to Burtons 13/B and the graphics is "influenced" by Terjes wooden sword on red background so if this was real it could be a major lawsuit waiting to happen. 

But if this happens I’m buying!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Who?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

hmm, I am getting old. Feel bad about this, but Terje is probably way better off in life than most of us are (financially and otherwise). I still have a T6 in the garage that I loved. May have to take it out early season in honor of TH. It's funny the parallels in life to this. I work in something not even remotely related to snowboarding to (barely) pay the bills and due to COVID, our entire department was dissolved and my boss of 13 years was unceremoniously laid off. We were all scared for our livelihoods. Partner and I were transferred to other departments, but I never felt safe in my career since then. Terje had a pretty good run living what would be a dream life for most of us. I am sure (and I hope) that he will be fine. I would trade positions with him in a heartbeat (as long as I could get his skill)... Good luck Terje !!


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

slushfundmag said:


> View attachment 159368


I've subscribe to that page for update,hope there will be. It's not like he doesn't have a clue on snowboard conception...with the right people he should Do it without doubt and he Will have fellowers to support His products.
His legacy will live on.

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

It's just saddest way to announce things ever… maybe he was too big of a salary for what value he brough, maybe he had other plan. Whatever. It would have been just manner to make a video edit and thank him for all he did, he would have answered back "thank you too" #socute and all. But no, they had to go "oh that guys contract expired, we even forgot he was there" like wall street mofos. Damn, manners these days.

Still remember the first time I dropped in the pipe with the T6, seeing people's head way under my feet on the first hit—which is pretty unsual for me—and thinking "wow, this board is flying". Glad I never bougth any Burton after that epic board 😅


----------



## JPoffroad (Dec 28, 2020)

My brother and I have spent so much money on Burton thanks to Terje. I remember the catalog with the red Burton air. perhaps 1992 before the model with the wooden sword.
After two years of snowboarding I switched to Burton for many years thinking that Burton did everything better.
After I got tired of snowboarding, I realized that the golden age was over. With the end of the 90s everything was different and banal and Terje also understood this but he was paid so he continued to ride. 
Now I ride a little but not with Burton equipment because I understand that they are not the best. They also make good boards but not the best and the clothing is poor compared to ski brands. 

I gladly remember an evening in Innsbruck at the Air style contest (maybe 1993 or 94) we were close to Terje, M.Basich, Jim rippey and other athletes at the end of the race and before a crazy night in the Austrian clubs.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Terje Haakonsen riding Yes 420 in Niseko according to his instagram


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Etienne said:


> .... the T6, ....Glad I never bougth any Burton after that epic board 😅


my last Burton as well. More to do with the channel than anything else, though.


----------

